# Toy Cockapoos



## LucyJane (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi, 

I have been deciding whether to go for a toy or miniature size cockapoo and am fairly certain that I am going to go for a Toy size - largely because they are slightly more portable and I will be taking it to work with me.

I would love to see some photos of your toy size cockapoos please  

Also, I know this is a photo thread, but if anyone has any advice on the exercise requirements/ energy levels of toys vs miniatures I would be very grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is just under 6kg so probably would be described as toy - although according to her paperwork her dad was a mini poodle 




























I can't compare her with a mini cross as far as energy and exercise requirements but she is no delicate being in need of protection and carrying and does just as much walking as the bigger dogs we usually walk with


----------



## marcelladugan6 (Jan 25, 2017)

This is our 10 month old toy x









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jennylim (Apr 15, 2017)

*Toy cockapoo*

This is mine at 14 weeks.. He seems big though?


----------



## SandyC (Apr 21, 2017)

jenenylim said:


> This is mine at 14 weeks.. He seems big though?


So cute. Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot's dad was a large toy - just about on the cusp of being a miniature... consequently she is 9.4 kilos and just about 14 inches to the shoulder - ie exactly the same size as many mini crosses... so when you are looking remember that toy poodles vary in size as do spaniels.... no guarantee on size!
In the pic Dot is next to the white terrier - who is a parson jack russell cross, the black terrier is a patterdale cross, both weigh more than Dot (just) but they are all much of a muchness in height.


----------

